# Is this wrong?



## mtlogcabin (Oct 8, 2010)

View attachment 481


I ran across this yesterday and since I finally learned how to post a picture I thought I would get some feedback on this installation

2006 IRC seismic zone "D1" Garage door header continous from outside wall to outside. Strap ties the header to the stud as required under R602.10.6.2 #1. A strap with an uplift capacity of not less than 1000 pounds (4448 N) shall fasten the header to the side of the inner studs opposite the sheathing.

Any comments?


----------



## Mac (Oct 8, 2010)

Do you have data on the strap capacity? Does the blue highlighted sentence above call for straps on every stud?


----------



## MtnArch (Oct 8, 2010)

Which manufacturer and which strap?  Check installation requirements with manufacturer's literature.


----------



## Mule (Oct 8, 2010)

Foe some reason I was thinking that the strap was required to be a minimum of 18" and "nailed" with 16D's not screwed on. Now this might be a Simpson strap that is an approved strap.....

It also looks like they screwded the screws right into the joint in the two studs.....not much holding power there!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 8, 2010)

It is a properly rated  strap and nailed not screwed but you saw what concerns me the nails are "right into the joint in the two studs.....not much holding power there!"

I believe the nails should be located in the middle third of the studs.


----------



## conarb (Oct 8, 2010)

You've got to find the number of the strap and look it up, most straps require a 3½" member to be nailed into.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 8, 2010)

mtlogcabin,

If you supply us with the manufacturer & model number, we can assist you

in looking for its installation reqs.

.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 8, 2010)

I agree with the others, need model info to access man. specs.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Oct 8, 2010)

*If *it is a simpson ST2122, which it appears to be, it could be ok *If *it was properly installed which it is not. I agree, need more info on the strap before moving it over.

GPE


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 8, 2010)

Just went back out. It is a Simpson ST2122 with a 1,500 lb tension load. However reading the ESR report I do not see anything specific as to where the fasteners should be located within the stud. I believe the location of the fasteners are wrong i just need to be able to show the contractor in black and white.

http://www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/ICC-ES/ESR-2105.pdf


----------



## Glennman CBO (Oct 8, 2010)

The nails appear to be going between the studs.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 8, 2010)

mtlogcabin

What about showing the contractor the diagram in the IRC?

*FIGURE R602.10.6.2 ALTERNATE BRACED WALL PANEL ADJACENT TO A DOOR OR WINDOW OPENING*







FWIW, I DID check Simpson-Strongtie' catalog for this particular strap ( see pgs. 148-149

- Wood Construction Connectors ), and there  was nothing that I could find to specifically

require "center nailing" of the fasteners.     I also checked their Nail Design Information

and did not see anything specific.

From their ( Simpson-Strongtie ) General Notes section:

*Note "j":*  "A fastener that splits the wood will not take the design load. Evaluate splits to determine if

the connection will perform as required.        Dry wood may split more easily and should be  evaluated as

required.       If wood tends to split, consider pre-boring holes with diameters not exceeding .75 of the nail

diameter (2005 NDS 11.1.5.3) or use a ⁵⁄₃₂" bit for SDS screws."

.


----------



## 88twin (Oct 8, 2010)

ok...per simpson, nail holes at 1 1/2". I can't nail that to a single stud.

dbl std face nailed per table 602.3(1)

also table R602.3(2) for sheathing


----------



## 88twin (Oct 8, 2010)

the example in the picture doesn't look to meet 2009 R602.10.1.2.1(2)or(3)

because the nails don't penetrate the stud.


----------



## Rio (Oct 9, 2010)

The above are right.  Shift that strap over so the nails are going into the center of the studs.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 9, 2010)

The nails need to go into the members, not the joint between.  The strap wants to be as close to the end of the wall as feasible,  The studs need to be nailed together with same spacing as plywood nailing.


----------



## JMORRISON (Oct 12, 2010)

wrong location for nails.  Looks like air gun was used to install straps.  Metal appears heavily deflected at nail locations.


----------



## smeismer (Oct 12, 2010)

For the location of the nails, unfortunately, the language in the IRC (R602.3 for example) says either use the NDS or the tables in the IRC.  The NDS has specific (minimum) edge distance requirements, I can find none in the IRC.  You could perhaps show intent of the code using the NDS edge distance requirements, but hard and fast language will, I believe, be difficult.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 13, 2010)

Globe: You have the right detail. The install I would fail. MT nice picture. It would be helpful to see the hole thing. How is it secured at the bottom. What you showed is not Portal framing.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 13, 2010)

View attachment 490
View attachment 489
View attachment 488







RJJ here are some additional pictures

Alternate straps with Two 1/2" anchorbolts on each side (4 total), header extends from outside stud to outside stud, Fully sheathed


----------



## RJJ (Oct 13, 2010)

MT. You need to look at the detail in the 09 irc. Globe posted it. The straps on the inside do nothing. The lower straps on the outside need to continue up and intersect with the header. Don not approve what you have shown. It is not in compliance.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 13, 2010)

I know the pictures do not show everything but it is exactly what globe posted

24" panels on both sides of the opening 2 - 4200 pound straps on each panell properly nailed. 7/16 osb properly nailed. basically a double portal frame garage opening.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 13, 2010)

Do they go all the way to the header and connect to it?


----------



## Mule (Oct 14, 2010)

RJJ where does it state that the straps are required to go all the way up to and connect to it?

Now on the inside you have straps that are required to connect to the studs and header but not the bottom straps.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 16, 2010)

If you look at the detail Globe posted is shows the continuing path of straps from the foundation to the header. It does not say in text only shows in detail. It can be done either on the outside or the inside. Look at section 602.10!

If I am wrong please show the exception. CMNK


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 18, 2010)

Where a panel is located on one side of the opening, the header shall extend between the inside face of the first full-length stud of the panel and the bearing studs at the other end of the opening. A strap with an uplift capacity of not less than 1000 pounds (4448 N) shall fasten the header to the bearing studs. The bearing studs shall also have a tie-down device fastened to the foundation with an uplift capacity of not less than 1000 pounds (4448 N).

That is 2 seperate straps for the bearing studs. One at the top and one at the bottom


----------



## Mule (Oct 18, 2010)

I see a 1000 lb strap at the top and a 4200 lb at the bottom but I still don't see a strap that continues from the foundation through to the header.602.10 is very long section.

View attachment 232


View attachment 232


/monthly_2010_10/strap.JPG.6869b7804d2e0f0eb03b6616ae033c51.JPG


----------



## JBI (Oct 18, 2010)

I believe RJJ is confusing the nailing pattern of the sheathing with the strap detail.

It is two straps - one high and one low. The right hand side of the detail shows the top strap a bit better. I agree the install in the OP would not provide adequate holding and should be refastened.

The 2010 NYS Code Update has some very good slides that break down the details much more clearly. Had ICC used two or three figures they may have been able to clarify some of the requiements...


----------



## ajweaver (Oct 18, 2010)

One thing I have always wondered about this detail (Alternate Braced Wall Panel / Portal Frame) :

The bottom plate is one continuous member, then there are these two blocks on top of it.

What are the two blocks underneath the anchor bolt for? What purpose do they serve?

I am looking at 2006 IRC.


----------



## JBI (Oct 18, 2010)

ajweaver - they provide additional rigidity to the assembly.


----------



## pwood (Oct 18, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Where a panel is located on one side of the opening, the header shall extend between the inside face of the first full-length stud of the panel and the bearing studs at the other end of the opening. A strap with an uplift capacity of not less than 1000 pounds (4448 N) shall fasten the header to the bearing studs. The bearing studs shall also have a tie-down device fastened to the foundation with an uplift capacity of not less than 1000 pounds (4448 N).That is 2 seperate straps for the bearing studs. One at the top and one at the bottom


mtl,

  i'll buy the strap at the top, but the so called strap at the bottom is a holdown device anchored in the concrete. a strap would only connect the stud with the bottom plate. mules diagram shows a hpahd 22 holdown not the end of a strap. hda,ltt,mtt,hhdq, take your choice, but it is not a strap!


----------



## LowlyInspector (Oct 18, 2010)

An HPAHD22 is not sufficient for the holdown. It lacks the 4200lb uplift requirement


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 19, 2010)

mtlogcabin,

ESR report sez into wood, needs moved and renailed IMO.


----------



## pwood (Oct 19, 2010)

LowlyInspector said:
			
		

> An HPAHD22 is not sufficient for the holdown. It lacks the 4200lb uplift requirement


holdown device with 1000# capacity is what i'm seeing and the hpahd would meet that. the 4200 #can be met with another holdown but not a strap. welcome lowly inspector, you are somebody here!:mrgreen:


----------



## LowlyInspector (Oct 19, 2010)

The 1000# capacity is for the termination at the double post only. The end walls require 4200# which the STHD14 strap would work. My mistake for not making that clear.  By the way, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 20, 2010)

JB: I stand corrected! I did not say what I meant to say. Mules question was where does it say continuous. 602.10.4 .....602.10.4.1.1 etc all contain continuous. What I meant to say was continuous sheathing methods including the straps of the right size top and bottom. The detail Globe posted and then Mule posted show the combinations of both the straps and the sheathing. The nail line is to be continuous. Hopefully I said it correctly this time.

Dang I used continuous 5 times.Every place I look on page 173 it has continuous or continuously! Must mean continuous.

To be continued!


----------



## JBI (Oct 20, 2010)

Will that be continuously continued, or only sporadically continued?  

If I hadn't been teaching that very detail for the last three months I might have missed it also. ICC should have broken the details down better with additional figures...


----------

